# Past Master's Aprons



## ardiverdown (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been trying to look into what aprons Texas lodges are giving to their Junior Past Masters? Is the lodge giving one as explained as a regulation apron in the Grand Lodge law? Please post pics if available.

I apologize to Blake and the moderators if this post is in the wrong place.


----------



## owls84 (Dec 16, 2009)

I think this is posted in the correct spot. That being said, it is my experience that each Lodge is different. I am a member of a Lodge that buys a Lifetime Membership and Jewel. Then my other Lodge buys just an endowed membership for the Past Master. 

I do want to build on this question though. I have seen PMs that have non regulation aprons, in the Law Book it states,

Art. 273 _...In addition to using the Past Master’s
aprons now being worn, it shall be permissible for Past Masters to
wear aprons with the same design and insignia as provided for the
Worshipful Master, but the addition of the Arc (or Quadrant) under
the points of the Compasses would be optional._

What does "In addition to using the Past Master's aprons now being worn" mean? Is that saying there is no regulation to the PM aprons because the regulations are in addition to the old requirements which are not listed?? This confuses me.


----------



## Sirius (Dec 16, 2009)

owls84 said:


> What does "In addition to using the Past Master's aprons now being worn" mean? Is that saying there is no regulation to the PM aprons because the regulations are in addition to the old requirements which are not listed?? This confuses me.



This is an example of a poorly written law. No doubt it made sense at the time. Even the use of the word 'arc' is improper. A true PM apron is the WM apron, however any regulation size apron with the S&C with a quadrant is a PM apron.  

Mine has the "All Seeing Eye' on the bib and the S&C&Q on the body.


----------



## david918 (Dec 16, 2009)

El Campo's PM aprons are just a plain white apron with PM on the bib.The only time I have worn one is when Wharton lodge uses El Campo's lodge room for a degree.I have been an officer every year since I was Master in El Campo


----------



## Nate Riley (Dec 16, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Even the use of the word 'ark' is improper.



Isn't it refering to the "arc of a circle" that is at the bottom of the compasses (or at the bottom of both if the square is used)?

If so, then arc is correct.


----------



## Sirius (Dec 16, 2009)

Nate Riley said:


> Isn't it refering to the "arc of a circle" that is at the bottom of the compasses (or at the bottom of both if the square is used)?
> 
> If so, then arc is correct.



Yes there is a reference to the  arc of a circle in the symbol of a PM. With the square and compass it alludes to the 'squaring of a cirlce'.  In  GL law the name for the tool-'quadrant' is already used. Arc is redundant for the purpose of the law as an arc is a geometric term and the quadrant is an actual tool. Do you ever see a PM symbol that has  S&C and a plain arc? No.


----------



## Nate Riley (Dec 16, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Yes there is a reference to the  arc of a circle in the symbol of a PM. With the square and compass it alludes to the 'squaring of a cirlce'.  In  GL law the name for the tool-'quadrant' is already used. Arc is redundant for the purpose of the law as an arc is a geometric term and the quadrant is an actual tool. Do you ever see a PM symbol that has  S&C and a plain arc? No.



So, you are saying that the word arc should not be there.  Just the word quadrant.

I mistakingly thought that you were suggesting that the word should be ark (with a k).


----------



## Sirius (Dec 16, 2009)

Nate Riley said:


> So, you are saying that the word arc should not be there.  Just the word quadrant.
> 
> I mistakingly thought that you were suggesting that the word should be ark (with a k).



Ah yes. Typo on my part.


----------



## ardiverdown (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the discussion so far.

My lodge has been giving the outgoing Master a PM apron. They are a little smaller than the 16"X16" and are ornated with tassels hanging from under each side of the bib. The aprons are very nice. My interest is wanting to provide a Texas regulation PM apron.

From my interpretation, a regulation Texas Past Master's apron would be as described in the law...a 16"X16" apron with a 1" border around the apron and a 1/2" border around the bib. The PM emblem would be located on the bib and the square and compasses on the body of the apron.


----------



## Sirius (Dec 16, 2009)

ardiverdown said:


> Thanks for the discussion so far.
> 
> My lodge has been giving the outgoing Master a PM apron. They are a little smaller than the 16"X16" and are ornated with tassels hanging from under each side of the bib. The aprons are very nice. My interest is wanting to provide a Texas regulation PM apron.
> 
> From my interpretation, a regulation Texas Past Master's apron would be as described in the law...a 16"X16" apron with a 1" border around the apron and a 1/2" border around the bib. The PM emblem would be located on the bib and the square and compasses on the body of the apron.



Your dimensions are correct, but I'm not sure that it matters where your symbols are. I have the all seeing eye on the bib and PM symbol on the body.


----------



## kcir (Jan 19, 2010)

What is the purpose or advantage of having a standard Texas PM apron?


----------



## ardiverdown (Jan 19, 2010)

For me, it is having a Texas "regulation" Past Master's apron. One that is approved by Grand Lodge standards and constitution. Our lodge recently replaced aging and mix matched aprons with Texas regulation aprons as defined in Grand Lodge law.


----------

